# Eli Roth’s Goretorium



## gregvil (Aug 22, 2006)

We will be in Las Vegas next month and saw Eli Roth’s Goretorium opened a year round haunt house, the web site look interesting. Tickets are $29 each, not too bad if it’s a good haunt house, has anyone been there, and if so is it worth the price? Anything else would be great
Thanks 
greg


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Just finished a private, lights on tour of the new year round Goretorium Haunted House on the Las Vegas strip -http://goretorium.com/home/
Went to check it out knowing that we didn't have the time to go through as it starts at 5:00. Found out they also do a daytime tour for $11. We had a private tour which was great! Plenty of time to check out the detail. Our tour guide was one of the actors and took every opportunity to go ahead of us and get in a scare. He answered all our questions and gave us all the time we wanted. We did see that the 1/2 price ticket places on the strip have tickets so check that out to save some cash.
Even though it's uses much more gore than we do, we still really enjoyed the experience. We'll make sure to check out the full haunt experience next time we come.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

i really want to go check this place out. it looks awesome


----------

